# Meet Sheru



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

We got our boy 3 months ago from a vet hospital and he is 2 years old. This our first cat and his name is Sheru (Shay-roo) which translates as cute lion.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

He's a sweet ginger boy, just like his name!  Welcome to the Cat Forum!

Fran


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

he IS a cute little lion! congratulations on the new family member. wishing you many many happy years together. :love2


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Sheru is a very handsome orange cat; he looks so happy and contented. 
The third picture of Sheru on the bed is my favorite.


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

I love his name  He looks like he's roaring in the yawning pic. Very handsome boy!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah! What a nice guy. You're very lucky.


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

He's a sweet, handsome little lion. I love the name and it's perfect for him. Congratulations!


----------

